# Parents" House & Land for Sale - S/W Missouri



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

My parents are downsizing and have put their house on the market, a nice 3BR, 2BA brick house with a split floor plan. The master bedroom is large, with a master bath and nice walk-in closet. There are two other bedrooms at the other end of the house, one with another nice walk-in closet; the second bathroom is between those two bedrooms. A separate "den" area with an exposed brick wall has a rustic look and is a great place to kick back to read or watch some TV at the end of a long day.

The property comes with 5 acres, nice large oak trees, an established garden area, and a large shop/barn with a loft with tons of storage. The shop has a toilet, shower, sink, and gas supply. My mom has always used this area for all her canning, a great place to have everything out, with plenty of space for all needed supplies.

The house is located north of Springfield, MO - in the country but convenient to town.

Springfield, MO - Homes For Sale - 3067 E State Hwy KK - MLS# 1212583


Trudy


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

GLWS - very nice place!


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

nice house!


----------

